# Male or Female



## samnewb (Dec 24, 2006)

*Gender*​
Male555.56%Female444.44%


----------



## samnewb (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone here could sex my honduran red point.

They arn't the greatest pictures in the world but hopefully someone will know.

http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hrpgt6.jpg

http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hrp2ge7.jpg


----------



## samnewb (Dec 24, 2006)

Forgot to say, but if you vote could you please say your reasons,

Thanks again


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

From what I understand, male HRPs will always have some reddish/wine coloration in the tail fin, but I am not sure at what age that starts to show. So if this one is rather young it may not have it yet. Since it doesn't have any orange spangles on the belly, I am going with male, but as it gets older it may still surprise us.


----------

